# THE OFFICIAL FF NY PARTY THREAD 201011



## Rusty Shackleford

HELLO! PARTY TIME, GALVY GET YER ENGLISH ASS OVER HERE AND ROCK OUT!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Son, you are starting a little early. By 9:00 you will be gone! Slow and steady boy, slow and steady!


----------



## Galvatron

Good evening everyone....myself and Rusty will be your hosts until we are to drunk to deliver then it will be handed over to whoever can be arsed to pick up after our mess

Something mellow whilst Rusty knocks up the cocktails.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lyve_egY8o"]YouTube        - These are the days~Van Morrison[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> Son, you are starting a little early. By 9:00 you will be gone! Slow and steady boy, slow and steady!


 
Seriously.  You've got almost 200,000 years to go until New Year's Eve 201011 ....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i just got antiqued. is this how she wants to play? alright. ill play


----------



## fubar

Galvatron said:


> Good evening everyone....myself and Rusty will be your hosts until we are to drunk to deliver then it will be handed over to whoever can be arsed to pick up after our mess


 
My God, it's gonna be just like the metal on my old boat trailer..


If it ain't _Galvi_nized, then it's Rusty...


----------



## snow dog

Happy New Year from Sidney


----------



## Galvatron

fubar said:


> If it ain't [I said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galvi[/I]nized, then it's Rusty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame we don't have a member called drunkandsunk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

happy enw yeare, snowdog!

reps for fubar and galvy!


----------



## snow dog

snow dog said:


> Happy New Year from Sidney


 



I didn't want to miss the big party,, you guys rock


----------



## Galvatron

I see this party going
CRAZY


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE"]YouTube        - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WemErOt6ll8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Air horn Pranks[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Those were the days


My Friend


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Those were the days
> 
> 
> My Friend


.. yep, it's getting started off right!


----------



## Galvatron

Fubar JPR Mule snow Dog.....welcome to the party....thanks for popping in.

Grab a drink and no touching my arse....i am saving myself for JB


----------



## thcri RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Seriously.  You've got almost 200,000 years to go until New Year's Eve 201011 ....




It is 2010/2011.  He does that because he doesn't know where he is.


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome Murph and PG....i love you


----------



## Galvatron

Ok so everyone knows the time difference with me in England it is now 6PM....so remember i will be one step ahead of you guy's and girls....6 hours til 2011


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi folks, wlecome to teh shindig!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are ya hosed yet, m8???


----------



## pirate_girl

I love you too Galvi.
I won't be getting saucy until after 8pm..


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty i just want to say this and i should have said it a long time ago...

Of all the friends i have your the first


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hi folks, wlecome to teh shindig!




I would expect this from you.  Geez what is your speech going to be like in an hour or two.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I love you too Galvi.
> I won't be getting saucy until after 8pm..



Your 8 or mine....thats about 6 hours difference i think for yours??

Shit i am confused so Alcohol does still work on me


----------



## pirate_girl

8 my time


----------



## snow dog

should we crack it open early


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> are ya hosed yet, m8???



No just got a brain tingle from gulping down one to fast....this should be fun


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> should we crack it open early



Would be rude not to


----------



## fubar

You will all be passed out and gone before midnight here, it' just now 09:07 am.


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> You will all be passed out and gone before midnight here, it' just now 09:07 am.


 

thats because your at the end of the day


----------



## Doc

Galvatron said:


> Would be rude not to


Thanks right!!!!!!
I'll be here early .... and then LATE!!!!!!!!!    arty:


----------



## fubar

Galvatron said:


> fubar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame we don't have a member called drunkandsunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounding like we already do!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> Thanks right!!!!!!
> I'll be here early .... and then LATE!!!!!!!!!    arty:



That's ok Doc, I will be here.  Any drunken typing and I will ban them for an  hour.  Won't be any accidents on my shift I tell ya.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> Thanks right!!!!!!
> I'll be here early .... and then LATE!!!!!!!!!    arty:



If i miss you later Doc....Have a great night and good wealth and health to you and your family for 2011.


----------



## fubar

Dang, they brought out the moderators early!!


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> That's ok Doc, I will be here.  Any drunken typing and I will ban them for an  hour.  Won't be any accidents on my shift I tell ya.


HA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well fubar someone hasta keep this place in check

sure as hell wont be me


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Fubar JPR Mule snow Dog.....welcome to the party....thanks for popping in.
> 
> Grab a drink and no touching my arse....i am saving myself for JB



But since you lost all that weight it nice and buff and firm! And I got the lube!


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> Dang, they brought out the moderators early!!


 

it takes a lot to keep track of Rusty's party


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Fubar JPR Mule snow Dog.....welcome to the party....thanks for popping in.
> 
> Grab a drink and no touching my arse....i am saving myself for JB



Did I hear my name?!!!

A little too early to be drinking for me.  But somebody better still be alert for when I do start.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> But since you lost all that weight it nice and buff and firm! And I got the lube!


 
ffs we are not even 1.5 hrs in and you are already tryin to mount the Galv.


----------



## fubar

JackieBlue said:


> Did I hear my name?!!!
> 
> A little too early to be drinking for me. But somebody better still be alert for when I do start. Happy New Year!


 

Here in the COLONY, JB is Jim Beam!!


----------



## JackieBlue

fubar said:


> Here in the COLONY, JB is Jim Beam!!



Awww, I knew it was too good to be true.  Oh well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fubar said:


> Here in the COLONY, JB is Jim Beam!!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> But since you lost all that weight it nice and buff and firm! And I got the lube!



Can someone keep a eye on Bill.....he has lube and is not afraid to abuse it


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to the party JB....i hope you have bleach at hand for your eyes


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Awww, I knew it was too good to be true. Oh well.


 

aint there a famous singer known as JackieBlue.

she could be special !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> aint there a famous singer known as JackieBlue.
> 
> she could be special !



Famous song, not singer.


----------



## Galvatron

Anyone for a twiglet??...if you dont know what they are then it is just like a twig dipped in beef fat PG will remember.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> aint there a famous singer known as JackieBlue.
> 
> she could be special !


 
that was the ozark mountain daredevils


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that was the ozark mountain daredevils



You gonna sing to me again tonight Rusty?


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> aint there a famous singer known as JackieBlue.
> 
> she could be special !



She is famous for being part of the FF family thats all i need to know


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Anyone for a twiglet??...if you dont know what they are then it is just like a twig dipped in beef fat PG will remember.


Ahhhhhhhh Twiglets! yes!
I liked those Galvi 

Y'all are getting nuts here and I'm still working on my coffeecoffeecoffee 
Pardon the hair, it's windy outside


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> You gonna sing to me again tonight Rusty?



I can send you a song....in fact it is for all the FF ladies....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NiXSLRalO8"]YouTube        - James Blunt - You're beautiful (Radio Edit)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

O STATE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I can send you a song....in fact it is for all the FF ladies....
> 
> YouTube - James Blunt - You're beautiful (Radio Edit)


 
SUCK UP


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> She is famous for being part of the FF family thats all i need to know


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> I can send you a song....in fact it is for all the FF ladies....
> 
> YouTube        - James Blunt - You're beautiful (Radio Edit)



Love that song!  Thanks Galvy!


----------



## fubar

Damn good song!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> O STATE


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


>



That's my first kiss of the night.....watch and learn Rusty dude


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> That's my first kiss of the night.....watch and learn Rusty dude


 
Bartle Do in the shim sham?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Bartle Do in the shim sham?



I never knew it was slim shady night....what the hell ya talking about boy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shang with bon hun a simmy doo?


----------



## fubar

Alrighty, it's off to work for me...
I'm curious as to home many revelers will be here for an Alaskan midnight........Har Har Har


----------



## Galvatron

fubar said:


> Alrighty, it's off to work for me...
> I'm curious as to home many revelers will be here for an Alaskan midnight........Har Har Har



Work....are you Chinese???


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shang with bon hun a simmy doo?



Have you mixed your meds with Alcohol again???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Have you mixed your meds with Alcohol again???


 
pinky toe sang a pickle pinata?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pinky toe sang a pickle pinata?



Fresh air overdose...get this kid Alcohol stat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Fresh air overdose...get this kid Alcohol stat!!!!!!!!


 
a mole slam finkle tire!!


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty tell Lith i want a dance with her tonight...


i hope you dont mind...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo"]YouTube        - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ding shacka pile tong


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i always say we should enter the new year singing and laughing for good luck


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0"]YouTube        - Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXS5GBuk-GQ"]YouTube        - Lewis Black - Milk & Water[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty if you spam hard enough you may...juat may hit 10,000 posts by new year.

Spam like you have ever spammed before!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty if you spam hard enough you may...juat may hit 10,000 posts by new year.
> 
> Spam like you have ever spammed before!!!!!!


 
POOPERSCOOPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUgmU_Hsjc"]YouTube        - AC/DC - For Those About To Rock[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rock on, PG!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what the hell, the thread blew up when it started, now its almost dead


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what the hell, the thread blew up when it started, now its almost dead



It's still early.  Plus with all your crazy talk it's hard to keep up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Foo Fighters!

FF? lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uquXebuoFK4"]YouTube        - Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> It's still early. Plus with all your crazy talk it's hard to keep up.


 
nah, its just cuz you are new here. most folks here have learned Rustish and understand what i say. give it time, you will learn too. if you need a tutor i would reccomend PG


----------



## pirate_girl

whayasigjestinmefo? LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sitchano salka baduba!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

idontreallygiveaflyingfuck


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> idontreallygiveaflyingfuck


 
 i dont understand your dialect


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i dont understand your dialect




Sorry.  It's Italian.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah gotcha. lemme see if i can break ti down and respond to you

hmm, forgive me if i mistype, but:

soosooachoogaburger???


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ah gotcha. lemme see if i can break ti down and respond to you
> 
> hmm, forgive me if i mistype, but:
> 
> soosooachoogaburger???



che cazzo stai dicendo?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm just stopping in to wish you all a happy and prosperous new year!  Heading out soon to a house party then dance.  See you all next year.








PS..........








Rusty,












and Galvi.....









Please keep yer clothes on tonight....I like my eyes right where they are thankyou!

ya'll have a great one!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A termini semplici, alcuni di dialetto, mia cara. Si è tutto per il cookie si sgretola!


----------



## JackieBlue

non mi rompere le palle


----------



## pirate_girl

Same to you Brian.
Be safe and have fun


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

io non ti sconvolgere, sono io?


----------



## JackieBlue

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'm just stopping in to wish you all a happy and prosperous new year!  Heading out soon to a house party then dance.  See you all next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusty,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Galvi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep yer clothes on tonight....I like my eyes right where they are thankyou!
> 
> ya'll have a great one!!!



Happy New Year!


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> io non ti sconvolgere, sono io?



*[SIZE=+0]figlio di buona donna[/SIZE]*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wha?


----------



## jpr62902

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wha?


 
She said she figlios the good donna.  That's what my spanish translator says anyway .....


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> She said she figlios the good donna.  That's what my spanish translator says anyway .....



But it's Italian.  Has a TOTALLY different meaning.


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> But it's Italian. Has a TOTALLY different meaning.


 
Si.  Lo se.


----------



## pirate_girl

SOB!


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Si.  Lo se.



Do you know what this means?

un pompino


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Do you know what this means?
> 
> un pompino


 
Yes.  I know.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Yes.  I know.


----------



## muleman RIP

looks like someone was into the tequila already!


----------



## pirate_girl

so we've gone from music and good wishes to blow jobs..


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> so we've gone from music and good wishes to blow jobs..


 
Whaaaa?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> so we've gone from music and good wishes to blow jobs..


 
remember where and when you are, PG


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> looks like someone was into the tequila already!



Not me.  Rusty was though.  I just have a dirty mind.


----------



## Galvatron

Typical....i pop off for a quick game of cards and i miss the orgy.....bloody could have waited


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> so we've gone from music and good wishes to blow jobs..


Happy New Year to you too dear!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Typical....i pop off for a quick game of cards and i miss the orgy.....bloody could have waited


Guess you will have to take seconds!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Guess you will have to take seconds!



No sloppy seconds for me....i have standards


----------



## loboloco

Going to the Funeral Home for alittle bit, but will be back before the festivities get really cranked.


----------



## Galvatron

Time for me to sort out a message to post for Rusty......can i make utube work for me


----------



## muleman RIP

Better make it slow and real clear as he will be snookered till he gets back on here!


----------



## Doc

Okay, I'm ready.  I went to the store and I got:
8 buttery nipples
some Orange Dream Sickel
A bottle of yukon Jack
some beer and ice.

now ...what did I forget.


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:


> Okay, I'm ready.  I went to the store and I got:
> 8 buttery nipples
> some Orange Dream Sickel
> A bottle of yukon Jack
> some beer and ice.
> 
> now ...what did I forget.



Tums


----------



## Doc

DaveNay said:


> Tums


    (I already have a bottle of TUMS ready just in case, drinking Jager Miester always requires a few TUMS.)


----------



## Galvatron

Doc i have had a few warm up's but Rusty and the clown crowd vanished....have you paid them not to encourage me


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Doc i have had a few warm up's but Rusty and the clown crowd vanished....have you paid them not to encourage me


 

somebody else has


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> somebody else has



fuck em all...i shall party on my own....i can now piss where i want


----------



## Doc

Galvatron said:


> Doc i have had a few warm up's but Rusty and the clown crowd vanished....have you paid them not to encourage me


Don't worry Galvi.  You are a few hours ahead of us.  I suspect the boys are getting into their party dresses and then they'll be out to play.  LOL


----------



## Galvatron

Don't worry Doc i have a plan.....


Mystic Galv is on hand....and yes it is me



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GdcxyY2azo"]YouTube        - MOV 0213[/ame]



Ask away


----------



## jpr62902

Nice hat!


----------



## Galvatron

jpr62902 said:


> Nice hat!



Holds in whatever sense i have left


----------



## snow dog

I am dressed


----------



## muleman RIP

The hell with Rusty! He starts these party threads and falls out early all the time! Post them up folks!


----------



## Galvatron

Bill i agree.....let me knock up a message for you....


----------



## muleman RIP

Look at the skinny guy! You could dang near pass for a redneck hillbilly with that hat.


----------



## snow dog

Rusty's party hat


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Look at the skinny guy! You could dang near pass for a redneck hillbilly with that hat.



skinny i wish


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvi,  I am here, just waiting for someone to slur so I can pull them over.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Galvi,  I am here, just waiting for someone to slur so I can pull them over.



My slur will out run your bike


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> My slur will out run your bike



until you hit a wall.


----------



## Cowboy

So Mystic Galv , Has there been any word on the missing Golditron & partner ?


----------



## snow dog

this is the slowest party t h r e a d   i  h a v e  b e e n   a  p a r t  o f


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Don't worry Doc i have a plan.....
> 
> 
> Mystic Galv is on hand....and yes it is me
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube        - MOV 0213
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away


----------



## snow dog

this is so exciting, I can nap  between posts   ZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZ


----------



## tsaw

Happy New Year everyone!! Damn this party got started early.


----------



## pirate_girl

We can't help it if Galvi's loverly video brought the party to a screeching halt.

Now, I know it's early, but.. time for me to go tuck into a glass of something liquidly refreshing... 'scuse me.. lol


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Damn this party got started early.


 
sorry bud, maybe you can help us out,,, 

Happy new year !


----------



## tsaw

on my 6th beer of a 12 pk of 16 oz.


----------



## tsaw

I have music to get this going..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K7fL5s_1ac"]YouTube        - Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam [1989][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rusty is here and still sober, so galvy i have a question for you.

what is the meaning of life?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how is everybody doing tonight?


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> I have music to get this going..
> 
> YouTube - Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam [1989]


 

It might take the whole band to bring the Party thread to life


----------



## pirate_girl

Sober, but I'll be tipsy soonISH


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ISH? Call me Ishmael!!!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how is everybody doing tonight?


 
It's nice to see the host, catch you between brews


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ISH? Call me Ishmael!!!



Sir Ishmael!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how is everybody doing tonight?


Just had supper and need to load the boiler. Glad you got back. Did they throw you out for misbehaving?


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ISH? Call me Ishmael!!!


 

Or is it Madam Ish


----------



## pirate_girl

Ishlackalackalacka, Ishlackalackalacka!
It's kicking in, can you tell? hehe


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> rusty is here and still sober, so galvy i have a question for you.
> 
> what is the meaning of life?



i have 12 min of 2010 to explain this....easy....take life by the balls and die smiling....if you happy....your living ....if your happy just trying your missing.


----------



## snow dog

Happy new year FF


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> rusty is here and still sober, so galvy i have a question for you.
> 
> what is the meaning of life?


 


being invited to a new years party that died before 12:00


----------



## loboloco

Ok. folks I am back.  
List your poisons.
Mine is Wild Turkey.


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Ok. folks I am back.
> List your poisons.
> Mine is Wild Turkey.


 
Are you the host ?

the sharp wit of this thread,,

love that wild turkey


----------



## pirate_girl

For now I am being tame with some Hornsby's..
However, a little Glenfiddich with ice may call before the night's over..


----------



## tsaw

Poision?


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Poision?


 
Love Whiskey,, but your drinkin brewskis ????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Ok. folks I am back.
> List your poisons.
> Mine is Wild Turkey.


 
rusty is ready! btw, Billiam, we never ended up goin out. the freinds bailed on us. nice, eh?

here is a NOW shot of the famous rusty!


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Just had supper and need to load the boiler. Glad you got back. Did they throw you out for misbehaving?


 
don't throw Rusty in the boiler -   -    -    yet


----------



## pirate_girl

The doggie wants a drink too lol


----------



## Galvatron

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The doggie wants a drink too lol



The dog will get his when Rusty passes out!


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR


Oh to be in England again..
Happy New Year Galvi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> The doggie wants a drink too lol


 
she does. she knows she gets the last 2 drops of a bottle lol


HAPPY NEW YEARS, YA BLOODY FOOL GIT!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveNay

Snuggled in...


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR


Great! You are already there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice pic, Dave. you look nothing like your avatar


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> rusty is ready! btw, Billiam, we never ended up goin out. the freinds bailed on us. nice, eh?
> 
> here is a NOW shot of the famous rusty!



you hansom fucker......i done youtube pmsl


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwww Dave!!
That's precious!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> you hansom fucker......i done youtube pmsl


 
you done did, eh?


----------



## pirate_girl

*KISS*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdtEd0_d0ik&feature=related"]YouTube        - I WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIGHT[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MUAH!


----------



## loboloco

Happy New Year to You, Galv.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

we're kickin now, snowdog! happy yet?


----------



## fubar

3:30 in the afternoon here at work, thought I'd check in and see how the PIKERS are doing

Looks like the ladies are holding up better than the guys....


by a loooonnnnggggg   shot!!!




Back to work
Later


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still sober, Fubar! for now


----------



## fubar

BULLSHIT!!!

I SAW YOUR PHOTO.....EVEN THE DOG LOOKS LIT UP!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my representation of Galvatron's current condition


----------



## DaveNay

Rusty Shackleford said:


> still sober, Fubar! for now



I will be working on that as soon as the little one goes to bed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DaveNay said:


> I will be working on that as soon as the little one goes to bed.


 
i aint waitin for ya


----------



## tsaw

snow dog said:


> being invited to a new years party that died before 12:00



It's just getting started? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ0mgQGi3S4"]YouTube        - God Is Great Beer Is Good and People Are Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

I think one went astray 

It's me hahahaha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWm5G_azSRM"]YouTube        - MOV 0215[/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i aint waitin for ya



Never fuckin' asked you to.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good sir knight, i believe one went in your anus


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> my representation of Galvatron's current condition


iT"S SCARRY!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> good sir knight, i believe one went in your anus



it's ok....i have a tooth pick


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> we're kickin now, snowdog! happy yet?


 

it's a little better, but knida like a boring funeral    or wait   at a funeral some folks are dead


----------



## Doc

From last years Party.  


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bRqf8WWIp0&feature=related"]YouTube        - I Got Stoned And I Missed It[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Is that what happened to you, Doc?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> my representation of Galvatron's current condition



Fuck off i was never that ugly


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc, my man! nice to see ya! beer in the cooler to your left, orderves on the table to your right, the stripper is out back lighting fireworks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok im totally wasted now, goin to bed. nite folks!


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Doc, my man! nice to see ya! beer in the cooler to your left, orderves on the table to your right, the stripper is out back lighting fireworks


Rusty, I told yo not to let Lith play with the sem tek.  just kidding, give her a cheek kiss from me willya?


----------



## DaveNay

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok im totally wasted now, goin to bed. nite folks!



Yeah right.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok im totally wasted now, goin to bed. nite folks!



piss of you are the lead guirtapissist for America.....stand up and be counted


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> still sober, Fubar! for now


 


still sober,,, but I started this party so dam early my fingers a raw from typing. Any nurses out there ?


----------



## pirate_girl

C'mon guys, let's keep it fun!

Here's a tune. 

*John Mellencamp Live- Ghost Towns Along The Highway   *



Song kicks in at 1:50

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsEK-DpEb8Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - John Mellencamp Live Ghost Towns Along The Highway[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Rusty, I told yo not to let Lith play with the sem tek. just kidding, give her a cheek kiss from me willya?


 
done 



Galvatron said:


> piss of you are the lead guirtapissist for America.....stand up and be counted


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> it's ok....i have a tooth pick


 


 floss might work better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mississippi moon wont ya keep on shinin on me


----------



## Galvatron

hang in here Rusty.....i have wrote you a song

I am on lead Guitar


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> Any nurses out there ?


Yeah, and I'mma gonna give you _the treatment_ soonISH


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im scared hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well this thread is already longer than last years


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *mississippi *moon wont ya keep on shinin on me



Hey..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg_Nw20GG0E"]YouTube        - Mississippi Queen Video[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, and I'mma gonna give you _the treatment_ soonISH


 


would that be the sloppy joe treatment


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well this thread is already longer than last years



And will get bigger and better


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well this thread is already longer than last years


 

Hint,, If you start the 2012 party thread now, it'll be longer than this years


----------



## loboloco

Great video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk"]YouTube        - Shakira - La Tortura feat. Alejandro Sanz[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whooooo!!!! pg!!!


rock on, galvadoo!!!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im scared


 

thats what the sheep said


----------



## Galvatron

Crap i broke my chopper.......again....DUI crap!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are in troooooooooouuuuuuuuuublllllllle!!!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty.. are you committed to being here till midnight?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yep.


----------



## Galvatron

tsaw said:


> Rusty.. are you committed to being here till midnight?



just committed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha! hey they let me out for the party tonight. no chapperones or anything!!



i need a smoke.


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mississippi moonshine  keep on shinin on me


 




chug chug  glug glug

love the homemade stuff


----------



## tsaw

Drinks for my friends~


----------



## pirate_girl

A little Heart and Journey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5PKULglde8"]YouTube        - Heart - Crazy On You (Live on TV - 1976)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]YouTube        - Journey - Anytime[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Rusty.. are you committed to being here till midnight?


 

yes,, midnight in London,,, Is over yet


----------



## tsaw

so...who is drunk? not me


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Drinks for my friends~


 

Bless you son !!  I knew we could count on you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> chug chug glug glug
> 
> love the homemade stuff


 
ahhh if only i had some



tsaw said:


> so...who is drunk? not me


 
not me either.








also, i just realized something. we are not going out tonight! GOODBYE, PANTS!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ahhh if only i had some
> 
> 
> 
> not me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i just realized something. we are not going out tonight! GOODBYE, PANTS!


 
hello thong


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not drunk.
I never get sloppy, just happy.. 
Well, there was one time.. but we won't go there lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ROFL!








also, for the doubters among us


FUCKIN PANTS! SEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pirate_girl

He's a peppah!


----------



## tsaw

Take a ride on what tsaw listened to in the 70 while high on weeds

It's really mellow dude... TOKE UP!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT_qq-4DZWk"]YouTube        - Hawkwind - Side 2 - 03/04 - Space is Deep / Electronic No. 1[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, for the doubters among us
> 
> 
> PANTS! SEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



You do know 1 your a twat....2 my wife wants some of them pants...just not yours 


They are kinda cool.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> He's a peppah!


 
wouldnt you like to be a pepper too??


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wouldnt you like to be a pepper too??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You do know 1 your a twat....2 my wife wants some of them pants...just not yours
> 
> 
> They are kinda cool.


 i think they are Lithiums, so you will have to ask her hahahaha


----------



## loboloco

soldiers are falling around here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeMrttj8Ucg"]YouTube        - Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i think they are Lithiums, so you will have to ask her hahahaha



Sharon...my wife asks to get her some and i will pay the bill


Lith has taste.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn right, LOBO!!!!! on 3rd beer and 3rd tripple shot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Sharon...my wife asks to get her some and i will pay the bill
> 
> 
> Lith has taste.


 
gonna need yer addy, m8! pm it and you will eventually reieve a pair of your very own! 

also size


----------



## pirate_girl

Nickelback!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDrjcv6fTxA"]YouTube        - Burn It To The Ground - Nickelback - Dark Horse[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

soldiers are falling around here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeMrttj8Ucg"]YouTube        - Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lobo, you just posted that


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRRWwH3Fro"]YouTube        - Warren Zevon - Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

tsaw said:


> Rusty.. are you committed to being here till midnight?




No he should be just committed 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lJZiqZaGA"]YouTube        - They're Coming to Take Me Away Hahaaa![/ame]

tom


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lobo, you just posted that


Hey, F said it didn't take, so I tried again.  works for me, you need to hear it twice anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TOM, MY MAN I LOVE YA!!! CHEERS!!!


----------



## loboloco

this is Rusty and mulie's theme song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU"]YouTube        - The Statler Brothers: Flowers On The Wall.[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

The little guy behind you is LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats mortimer moose! Lith got that thing in last years xmas exchange at work and i wont let her get rid of it!


----------



## pirate_girl

Is that Lith's Flintstone work jacket?


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> The little guy behind you is LOL


 

his view must be better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

he's checkin out my ass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Is that Lith's Flintstone work jacket?


 
sure is!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sure is!


I like it!


No party is complete without some 'Mac! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03A5FatTJE"]YouTube        - Oak Ridge Boys - Ozark Mountain Jubilee[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> No party is complete without some 'Mac!
> 
> YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ)


 



PG thanks for showing up and bringing Mac,   this party needed you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

party music??? just you wait


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwXjnVICb3I"]YouTube        - Rush - limelight[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> PG thanks for showing up and bringing Mac,   this party needed you


No partay is complete without me, sugarlipsagoogoo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wha da hellll? ahahahahaha

smoke time!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube        - Rush - limelight



HELL YES!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wha da hellll? ahahahahaha
> 
> smoke time!!!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wha da hellll? ahahahahaha
> 
> smoke time!!!


 

chug um if you got um, The host will be back in 10.


This party is on standby   ZZZZZZZ


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI&feature=related"]YouTube        - RUSH working man[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

don't Fear the Reaper,  pop a cap in him and keep on trucking.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCff4D9i57k"]YouTube        - HIM - Don't fear the reaper[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello my friends! got a pic for ya's


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what happened to Bill and Dean???


my guess?

Dean got drunk and passed out adn Bill got old and fell asleep hahahaaahahahahah


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Kahlua is being a good girl so she deserves a treat


----------



## snow dog

its so slow it put me to sleep


----------



## loboloco

Guess this is my favorite song.  love the movie too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doeJSspVL5Y"]YouTube        - Soundtrack Kelly's Heroes - Burning Bridges[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

awww Rusty..

Snow, I thought you were a woman..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my Dad has Kellys Heroes on VHS

remember VHS?? 






me too, PG!


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Guess this is my favorite song. love the movie too.
> 
> YouTube - Soundtrack Kelly's Heroes - Burning Bridges


 

great tunes, love the movie


----------



## loboloco

We don't want no negative waves

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuStsFW4EmQ"]YouTube        - Kelly's Heroes Oddball - Negative Waves[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> my Dad has Kellys Heroes on VHS
> 
> remember VHS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too, PG!


 

do you remember 8 track ? of course you do


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i do, snow!!!!!!!! got pist at my Dad when he pitched his 8track tapes just because the player no longer worked 

plan on gettin a 77 caddy coupe deville with the 8 player and factory cb!


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube        - RUSH working man



Rattiling the windows with this one PG@Q YEAQ!Q!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i do, snow!!!!!!!! got pist at my Dad when he pitched his 8track tapes just because the player no longer worked
> 
> plan on gettin a 77 caddy coupe ceville with the 8 player and factory cb!


 


those tape were much like this party, they go round and round,, wait long enough and everthing repeats


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Rattiling the windows with this one PG@Q YEAQ!Q!


Best Rush tune evah!


----------



## loboloco

Cry Havoc and let loose the Dogs of War!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpTXHhMa_YQ"]YouTube        - Pink Floyd - Dogs Of War (Live)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> those tape were much like this party, they go round and round,, wait long enough and everthing repeats


Hey, I have an idea.
Why don't you add something?


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> .
> 
> Snow, I thought you were a woman..


 

sorry to disappoint you, Do I have low t ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Hey, I have an idea.
> Why don't you add something?


 
chiKOW!

like this!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReuBms-qZQk"]YouTube        - Black Sabbath-Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ Yep!


----------



## JEV

Anyone drunk yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG ROCK THE FUCK ON LADY!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> Anyone drunk yet?


 

workin on it, brotha!


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> Hey, I have an idea.
> Why don't you add something?


 

Yes sir


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Anyone drunk yet?


Hell no!
Hey Joe, ever tell you the story of Sister Georgina and Three Feathers Whiskey?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmF7n6KUfto&feature=related"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - Draw The Line (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Hell no!
> Hey Joe, ever tell you the story of Sister Georgina and Three Feathers Whiskey?


 
lets hear it!


----------



## loboloco

Just for Pg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc"]YouTube        - UB40 - Red Red Wine[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Happy New Year Everyone On FF


----------



## loboloco

Damn, powder puppy, you sure are sorry looking in that pic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

an update on the rusty household for yous


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lets hear it!


Not a whole lot to tell really.
My uncle Jack used to take her the annual bottle to the sister's house.
They were friends, you see.
She'd get blasted on New Years Eve unbeknownst to the other sistahs.
Lobo's Wild Turkey made me think of it.


----------



## tsaw

Great music posts!! Rockin on here!!! 3 beers left!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> an update on the rusty household for yous


 

Nice pics.. Rusty@! luv em.


----------



## Erik

JEV said:


> Anyone drunk yet?





Rusty Shackleford said:


> workin on it, brotha!



shouldn't that be "still"?


----------



## loboloco

Hey Rusty, tell Lith to move the dog out of the way.  Then snap the pic.


----------



## snow dog

JEV said:


> Anyone drunk yet?


 
we are working on it here


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Great music posts!! Rockin on here!!! 3 beers left!


Sip slowly.. we have a long way to go..


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> an update on the rusty household for yous


That third pic is soooo wrong@@@


----------



## pirate_girl

The Outlaws!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM"]YouTube        - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> That third pic is soooo wrong@@@


 
why???????


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Great music posts!! Rockin on here!!! 3 beers left!


 


Time to add some JD


----------



## loboloco

Lobo loco and Loba Caliente


----------



## fuzznutz

ok fuzznutz is checking in about to get my drunk on nothing but jack for me tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Lobo loco and Loba Caliente



Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey, fuzz!!!! jimbeam ya bastard! hahaahaha


----------



## loboloco

Here is a song that makes Big Al look young

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lidFipyLG8k"]YouTube        - Jerry Lee Lewis Great Balls of Fire - Rock[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why???????



Why? you are wasting drink to the dog.


----------



## snow dog

fuzznutz said:


> ok fuzznutz is checking in about to get my drunk on nothing but jack for me tonight


 

Thanks Buddy, Happy New Year


----------



## Erik

tsaw said:


> That third pic is soooo wrong@@@


I agree - pretty pup like that deserves something better than Busch!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like pineapple soup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> The Outlaws!
> 
> YouTube        - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song




Good one PG  always liked them.  Been chasing this thread for an hour or so!!!Im wore out already!! gota go get some more Pepsi......


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> Lobo loco and Loba Caliente



Sweet! You lucky dude you


----------



## Erik

I like Feckin' spiced Irish Whiskey....


----------



## loboloco

A pic of me and Mr. Tink.  Part Border Collie and part American Bulldog.


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> A pic of me and Mr. Tink.  Part Border Collie and part American Bulldog.



MR Tink looks amazing! and so do you btw


----------



## loboloco

tsaw said:


> MR Tink looks amazing! and so do you btw


Thanks, I think.  Mr. Tink said hold still so he can pee on your leg.


----------



## loboloco

tsaw said:


> Sweet! You lucky dude you


Yep, i am.  Had to get shot to get her, but it was worth it.


----------



## Trakternut

loboloco said:


> Yep, i am.  Had to get shot to get her, but it was worth it.



There's a story there?


----------



## tommu56

Erik said:


> I agree - pretty pup like that deserves something better than Busch!!!




He uses BUSCH  so he can say "BUSH'S fault not mine"


----------



## loboloco

Trakternut said:


> There's a story there?


Not really, went to a foreign country, got shot, met her at a dance during my recovery time.


----------



## tsaw

LOL!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Not really, went to a foreign country, got shot, met her at a dance during my recovery time.


----------



## Trakternut

loboloco said:


> Not really, went to a foreign country, got shot, met her at a dance during my recovery time.



Good enough for me. She's a darlin'!


----------



## DaveNay

Got my 32oz whiskey-lemonade


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Ted time.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c2OM7HEfrs"]YouTube        - Ted Nugent - Free For All[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

For all the carnivores here.  tink likes them too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBsPZV14I-k"]YouTube        - Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger In Paradise[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Trakternut said:


> Good enough for me. She's a darlin'!


Yes sir she is! Loboloco is da man!~


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Thanks, I think. Mr. Tink said hold still so he can pee on your leg.


 



Happy New Year !

Mr. Tink Too


----------



## pirate_girl

Still sober..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Rusty Shackleford said:


> FUCKIN PANTS! SEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Wow, I can't believe you have your own pants just for fuckin' ? 

I've heard of insecure guys wearing their shirts while doing it - but your own special pants - that's pretty odd!  

In case I forget, here's the song for 12:01 :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC4kvJoTRBA"]YouTube        - Auld Lang Syne (arr. Robert Shaw)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> For all the carnivores here.  tink likes them too.
> 
> YouTube        - Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger In Paradise



Shit/ mow i'm getting hungry!!


----------



## snow dog

DaveNay said:


> Got my 32oz whiskey-lemonade


 

Would that be on the Rocks


----------



## tsaw

PBinWA said:


> Wow, I can't believe you have your own pants just for fuckin' ?
> 
> I've heard of insecure guys wearing their shirts while doing it - but your own special pants - that's pretty odd!
> 
> In case I forget, here's the song for 12:01 :
> 
> YouTube        - Auld Lang Syne (arr. Robert Shaw)



9:17 central time here. Almost 3 hours early here. But yea HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> Shit/ mow i'm getting hungry!!


 


dream on


----------



## DaveNay

snow dog said:


> Would that be on the Rocks



There's half a dozen ice cubes in there.


----------



## tsaw

That is  a joke  PBinWA !! Happy new year


----------



## snow dog

DaveNay said:


> There's half a dozen ice cubes in there.


 


Thanks for stopping By,,,, Happy New Year


----------



## DaveNay

snow dog said:


> Thanks for stopping By,,,, Happy New Year



It's only a six-count pour of whiskey...the rest is lemonade.


----------



## tsaw

snow dog said:


> dream on



I have a big mouth...  and say goofy shit.. but that is one fukin big ass burger!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> dream on


Which reminds me of a tune..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZUPcGW2264&feature=related"]YouTube        - Dream On - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Still sober..



Here too


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Here too


 Hi Jerry.
Hope you and Phylis have a good year coming.
Hugs!
PS- I AM feeling good, just not stoned or anything like that. lol


----------



## snow dog

Happy New Year - I think it almost here


----------



## loboloco

Not drunk, but feeling good.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Not drunk, but feeling good.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc"]YouTube        - Beach Boys - Good Vibrations[/ame]


Keep saying stuff, and I'll keep the songs rolling..


----------



## thcri RIP

still lurking, two daughters dragged me out to watch True Grit.  It was pretty good.


----------



## tsaw

tsaw heart to heart:
aOK here I go. After 176 ozes of beeer, and 32 ozes left. I'm getting a littlw bit of a buzz. I'm fulli subor. I'll probably sober up before midnight, and be out of beer. So dmn it - if u got any extra's send them my way!!!


----------



## loboloco

We need an attitude adjustment around here


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpsTRbJKoa0"]YouTube        - Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> still lurking, two daughters dragged me out to watch True Grit.  It was pretty good.


 yikes! it's the Murph!

Have we been good?


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Beach Boys - Good Vibrations
> 
> 
> Keep saying stuff, and I'll keep the songs rolling..


 


Gotta love : Those California Girls



I'll see if I can find one


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> still lurking, two daughters dragged me out to watch True Grit.  It was pretty good.



The John Wayne movie?


----------



## loboloco

Let's go sailing

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dQmeB_NgU"]YouTube        - Beach boys  - Sloop John B[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

tsaw said:


> tsaw heart to heart:
> aOK here I go. After 176 ozes of beeer, and 32 ozes left. I'm getting a littlw bit of a buzz. I'm fulli subor. I'll probably sober up before midnight, and be out of beer. So dmn it - if u got any extra's send them my way!!!


 

Maybe the girls deliver


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Let's go sailing
> 
> YouTube        - Beach boys  - Sloop John B




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs"]YouTube        - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## Erik

I saw True Grit on Sunday at the Bear Paws theater in Hackensack, MN - wasn't bad.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg8cDmi7-U8"]YouTube        - Blinded by the Light by Manfred Mann's Earth Band[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hi Jerry.
> Hope you and Phylis have a good year coming.
> Hugs!
> PS- I AM feeling good, just not stoned or anything like that. lol



Thanks Sweetie, it's looking better already. Phyl starts a new job Monday


----------



## loboloco

La Loba makes me think of this song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfEmN-50el8"]YouTube        - Dr Hook You make my pants want to get up and dance[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Thanks Sweetie, it's looking better already. Phyl starts a new job Monday


That is nice to hear darling!
How's the peachy pie kiddo?


----------



## loboloco

But this song makes me think of our own Lorelei.  Our swaying buccaneer.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYpboTjtoQ"]YouTube        - Dr. Hook-Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey did Galvi call it quits??  Where is Rusty, what happened to Muleman?


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> But this song makes me think of our own Lorelei.  Our swaying buccaneer.
> 
> YouTube        - Dr. Hook-Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> How's the peachy pie kiddo?



She is doing great. There is a pic on her website of me and her. She sure is growing.


----------



## snow dog

Supper is finally ready


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> Hey did Galvi call it quits??  Where is Rusty, what happened to Muleman?



Yea... Only Rusty is a light weight! What s up?


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Hey did Galvi call it quits??  Where is Rusty, what happened to Muleman?


It's almost brekkie time in the UK.. as for Rusty.. no clue..
Mule is probably still out in the greenhouse cussing over that heavy thing.


----------



## JackieBlue

Damn!  What did I miss?  Can anyone give me the crib notes?


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> Hey did Galvi call it quits?? Where is Rusty, what happened to Muleman?


 

Somebody look for them-- we need the hosts


----------



## tsaw

snow dog said:


> Supper is finally ready




Yum.... Ribs?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Damn! What did I miss? Can anyone give me the crib notes?


 
when did you leave


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> She is doing great. There is a pic on her website of me and her. She sure is growing.


She sure is!
Just looked at your Christmas pics.


----------



## tsaw

JackieBlue said:


> Damn!  What did I miss?  Can anyone give me the crib notes?



Rusty is missing/passed out again


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> Supper is finally ready


Is that a net pic or yours?


----------



## pirate_girl

Whooooooooooooo Are You-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4"]YouTube        - The Who - Who Are You?[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> when did you leave



You didn't miss me?  Yup, I was out to dinner.  Had a couple margaritas.  Now on to Sam Adams Light.



tsaw said:


> Rusty is missing/passed out again



I thought that might happen.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> Hey did Galvi call it quits??  Where is Rusty, what happened to Muleman?



None of the three are even logged on right now


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> Is that a net pic or yours?


 
net, I can't be here, cook and take my own photos



Good god I can't do it all


----------



## Cowboy

I Never thought I would make it for the party cuz we babysat today . Kids picked the lil one up,  the wife & I ate and she has retired for the evening . I,m not far behind but I wanted to wish You all a happy & safe new year .


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Damn!  What did I miss?  Can anyone give me the crib notes?


Oh darling, you missed a lot. Showed my hot woman on here.


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> net, I can't be here, cook and take my own photos
> 
> 
> 
> Good god I can't do it all


Why not? I do..


----------



## tsaw

OhioTC18 said:


> None of the three are even logged on right now


LOL.. They will be back _*next* _year.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Oh darling, you missed a lot. Showed my hot woman on here.



Who's your hot woman?


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> Why not? I do..


 
I guess I am not the woman you are


----------



## loboloco

Hey, I found a song for Jackie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VzuVSKbIRQ"]YouTube        - Dr Hook - Hey Lady Godiva[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Hey, I found a song for Jackie
> 
> YouTube - Dr Hook - Hey Lady Godiva


 
and a picture too


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> I guess I am not the woman you are


No, and you don't have epic boobs either..
E P I C!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> You didn't miss me? Yup, I was out to dinner. Had a couple margaritas. Now on to Sam Adams Light.


 
Fowl or fish


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> I Never thought I would make it for the party cuz we babysat today . Kids picked the lil one up,  the wife & I ate and she has retired for the evening . I,m not far behind but I wanted to wish You all a happy & safe new year .


Same to you Cowboy!
Sounds like you had a fine day.


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> No, and you don't have epic boobs either..
> E P I C!


 


What ???? show me


----------



## snow dog

Cowboy said:


> I Never thought I would make it for the party cuz we babysat today . Kids picked the lil one up, the wife & I ate and she has retired for the evening . I,m not far behind but I wanted to wish You all a happy & safe new year .


 

Happy New Year, thanks for checkin in


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> What ???? show me


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Hey, I found a song for Jackie
> 
> YouTube        - Dr Hook - Hey Lady Godiva



Thanks, but I like this one a little better.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRXhDQXhdXE"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen Jersey Girl[/ame]

Jersey Girl

I got no time for the corner boys
Down in the street making all that noise
Or the girls out on the avenue
`cause tonight i wanna be with you
Tonight i'm gonna take that ride
Across the river to the jersey side
Take my baby to the carnival
And i'll take her on all the rides

`cause down the shore everything's all right
You and your baby on a saturday night
You know all my dreams come true
When i'm walking down the street with you

Sha la la la la la la
Sha la la la la la la la la
Sha la la la la la la
Sha la la la i'm in love with a jersey girl

You know she thrills me with all her charms
When i'm wrapped up in my baby's arms
My little girl gives me everything
I know that some day she'll wear my ring
So don't bother me man i ain't got no time
I'm on my way to see that girl of mine
`cause nothing matters in this whole wide world
When you're in love with a jersey girl

Sha la la la...

I see you on the street and you look so tired
I know that job you got leaves you so uninspired
When i come by to take you out to eat
You're lyin' all dressed up on the bed baby fast asleep
Go in the bathroom and put your makeup on
We're gonna take that little brat of yours and drop her off at your mom's
I know a place where the dancing's free
Now baby won't you come with me
`cause down the shore everything's all right
You and your baby on a saturday night
Nothing matters in this whole wide world
When you're in love with a jersey girl
​


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4"]YouTube        - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

SAWYERDUDE AND RUSTYDUDE'S song...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0pw-LeloU"]YouTube        - Rehab - Bartender (Sittin' At A Bar) Unedited[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 51042


 
is this a net pic  or ?????


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> YouTube        - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970



excellent!


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Who's your hot woman?


La Loba Caliente


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

snow dog said:


> is this a net pic  or ?????



That wasn't a net pic, nor was it Memorex, that was LIVE


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> is this a net pic  or ?????


mememememememeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Lithium

Nope tsaw not at the bar.. more like drunk passed out in bed..


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> What ???? show me





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 51042



Well that was easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> That wasn't a net pic, nor was it Memorex, that was LIVE


Jer, ya know sooner or later the girls are gonna be there


----------



## JackieBlue

Lithium said:


> Nope tsaw not at the bar.. more like drunk passed out in bed..



Get his ass up!  This was his idea!


----------



## loboloco

Lithium said:


> Nope tsaw not at the bar.. more like drunk passed out in bed..


Well, now the sane one is here.  Pour a beer on Rusty and kick him upright.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well that was easy.


 
reminds me of the oven cleaner - Easy Off


----------



## Lithium

loboloco said:


> Well, now the sane one is here. Pour a beer on Rusty and kick him upright.


 

Dont wanna ruin my bed..


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Get his ass up! This was his idea!


 
you are, fresh from dinner, you can be the hostess


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> reminds me of the oven cleaner - Easy Off



Or the Easy button from Staples.


----------



## loboloco

Hey even without Rusty, we gotta keep the circus going.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys"]YouTube        - Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On (1974)[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Or the Easy button from Staples.


 
Or I coulda have a v8


----------



## thcri RIP

Lithium said:


> Nope tsaw not at the bar.. more like drunk passed out in bed..



Mule is going to rip him tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Well that was easy.


Easy?
No, just one of many pics I've shared on here before.
Since you don't know that, you can joke about it with your friend Snow Dog.
There's a whole lot you don't know.. newbie with_ a dirty mind_  (your words, not mine)


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> mememememememeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 

Yea sure


----------



## loboloco

Stepping out to watch fireworks for a few minutes, but I will still be watching the computer.


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> Nope tsaw not at the bar.. more like drunk passed out in bed..



Hey Lith!! How the hell are ya girl?


----------



## duflochy

And the wine seems to help me, somehow.....


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Stepping out to watch fireworks for a few minutes, but I will still be watching the computer.


Come back and watch the fireworks that may happen around here.
Signed,
Merm


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Easy?
> No, just one of many pics I've shared on here before.
> Since you don't know that, you can joke about it with your friend Snow Dog.
> There's a whole lot you don't know.. newbie with_ a dirty mind_  (your words, not mine)



Wow!  I guess I shouldn't joke around with you.  Didn't mean to offend you.  Really.


----------



## Lithium

tsaw said:


> Hey Lith!! How the hell are ya girl?


 


Im here... thats about it...


----------



## snow dog

News Flash


Megan on Fox news Said" Ball drop in 30 minutes"



this is almost over


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> Im here... thats about it...



Well glad Rusty passed out and let you be on here


----------



## Lithium

tsaw said:


> Well glad Rusty passed out and let you be on here


 

Atleast someones glad about it.


----------



## snow dog

Lithium said:


> Atleast someones glad about it.


 
I dont hear from you too often, But Please feel welcome


Happy new year


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Wow!  I guess I shouldn't joke around with you.  Didn't mean to offend you.  Really.


NP


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> Atleast someones glad about it.



Yeah he started this party and now he's not even here to see it through.


----------



## Erik

just smear some PB on Rusty's nose and let the dog wake him up?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Atleast someones glad about it.


Hiya Lith.
Tell that man to wake up and ring in the New Year with you.
Wouldn't be proper if he didn't.


----------



## Lithium

snow dog said:


> I dont hear from you too often, But Please feel welcome
> 
> 
> Happy new year


 

Thank you. HNY to you too

Guess Ill kiss the dog when the ball drops..


----------



## Lithium

Not even worth the time and energy. When he is passed out there is no waking him up....wish I had a sharpie


----------



## snow dog

Lithium said:


> Not even worth the time and energy. When he is passed out there is no waking him up....wish I had a sharpie


 

Any magic marker will work


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Not even worth the time and energy. When he is passed out there is no waking him up....wish I had a sharpie



*DO IT!*


Got mascara?


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> NP



Didn't appreciate the sarcasm, but whatever.


----------



## Erik

no fun Lith -- HNY to you and a hug.
Hope 2011 treats you better than 2010 did.


----------



## loboloco

well, if the neighbors were asleep, their happy asses are up now.  Tink says he would just as soon pass on the booms.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Didn't appreciate the sarcasm, but whatever.


Nor did I.
Hello, my name is Loralei.
It's going up for the New Year, you started it, now.. drop it.


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> Come back and watch the fireworks that may happen around here.
> Signed,
> Merm


 

when, who, are you doing something 

Is it worth staying up


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Nor did I.
> Hello, my name is Loralei.
> It's going up for the New Year, you started it, now.. drop it.



What?!!!  It was a joke.  SD asked for a pic and poof it was there.  Hence the...well that was easy.  I wasn't implying YOU were easy.  That's how YOU took it.  I didn't start anything so I think you should...drop it.


----------



## Lithium

Not sure what else to write


----------



## Lithium

Erik said:


> no fun Lith -- HNY to you and a hug.
> Hope 2011 treats you better than 2010 did.


 

me too


----------



## pirate_girl

hahahaha Lith!


11:49 here!

Kick his butt when he gets up, mmmmmk?


----------



## JackieBlue

Lithium said:


> Not sure what else to write



That's awesome!!!


----------



## snow dog

Lithium said:


> Not sure what else to write


 

Way to go girl --- You rock


----------



## loboloco

JB. PG both drop or pappa spank.
Hey Lith, how about "I am a retard" right across the nose


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> That's awesome!!!


 
I am  ?


----------



## Erik

I think you should add "Galvi was here" and draw a little transformer...


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> so I think you should...drop it.



I have!
More important things going on here..


----------



## JackieBlue

Erik said:


> I think you should add "Galvi was here" and draw a little transformer...



I guess Galvi is fast asleep by now.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> JB. PG both drop or pappa spank.


I was thinking you'd beat me..
yes SIR!


----------



## loboloco

I will be lighting fuses abt midnight so if I miss by a few, _*HAPPY FREAKIN NEW YEAR*_.  Oh, Tink said Woof woof.


----------



## Erik

JackieBlue said:


> I guess Galvi is fast asleep by now.


probably - but he should be waking up in an hour or 2...


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> I will be lighting fuses abt midnight so if I miss by a few, _*HAPPY FREAKIN NEW YEAR*_. Oh, Tink said Woof woof.


 
woof woof mr Tink,,, thats one dog to another


----------



## JEV

I can't believe my old ass is still up. WTF happened to the party meister????That's what happens when you don't space out the brewskies. 

Bought my wife a body piercing for the new year. it was worth every penny I spent on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> I will be lighting fuses abt midnight so if I miss by a few, _*HAPPY FREAKIN NEW YEAR*_.  Oh, Tink said Woof woof.



I'll be shooting something.
The neighbours already have...


Here I go......................................



HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

What happened to Dick Clark?  Did he have a stroke or something?


----------



## Lithium

HAPPY NEWS YEARS!


----------



## JackieBlue

Happy New Year from the East Coast!


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> I'll be shooting something.
> The neighbours already have...
> 
> 
> Here I go......................................
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
you certainly did


----------



## loboloco

And the whole damn neighborhood is clouded in smoke.  Must have been 300 bs of gunpowder went up in 3 blocks


----------



## loboloco

Hey Lith, Happy New Year to my special girl.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Happy New Year from the East Coast!


 
I have to wait 2 more hours, have a sip for me


----------



## loboloco

PG, un prospero nuevo ano a usted.
JB, Hope you have a grand new year.
All you other guys, Happy New Year, even Mak.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> And the whole damn neighborhood is clouded in smoke.  Must have been 300 bs of gunpowder went up in 3 blocks


6 shots, across the field from the Ruger..
Think anyone heard me?

Yeah, they did.. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> What happened to Dick Clark?  Did he have a stroke or something?


STEVE!!!!!!!!!!
Good Lord!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I have to wait 2 more hours, have a sip for me



I'm sipping, I'm sipping.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> PG, un prospero nuevo ano a usted.
> JB, Hope you have a grand new year.
> All you other guys, Happy New Year, even Mak.



Thanks lobo!  You too!


----------



## ki0ho

JackieBlue said:


> Happy New Year from the East Coast!


HNY right back at ya little lady,   Have a great life!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> STEVE!!!!!!!!!!
> Good Lord!


 

What ??????


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> STEVE!!!!!!!!!!
> Good Lord!




I must have missed something..  I don't remember.


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> HNY right back at ya little lady,   Have a great life!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I must have missed something..  I don't remember.




Yes, he had a stroke a few years back.  I give the guy credit for still doing it.  And actually, he still looks pretty good.


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> 6 shots, across the field from the Ruger..
> Think anyone heard me?
> 
> Yeah, they did.. LOL


 

I heard 8 or more


----------



## ki0ho

Doc,  Is there a counter on the site that tells you how many are on at a given time?  And is there a way to have it show on the thread some how?


----------



## snow dog

Lithium said:


> Not sure what else to write


 
rusty's doing his best work


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Yes, he had a stroke a few years back.  I give the guy credit for still doing it.  And actually, he still looks pretty good.



I think I live a sheltered life.  I don't remember reading or bearing that.  Last year I hit the sheets early.  Yes he did a good job.  Happy New Year


----------



## snow dog

ki0ho said:


> Doc, Is there a counter on the site that tells you how many are on at a given time? And is there a way to have it show on the thread some how?


 
I can answer-- yes


----------



## loboloco

ki0ho said:


> Doc,  Is there a counter on the site that tells you how many are on at a given time?  And is there a way to have it show on the thread some how?


Go to forums forums and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> Doc,  Is there a counter on the site that tells you how many are on at a given time?  And is there a way to have it show on the thread some how?


Currently Active Users: 158 (37 members and 121 guests)


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I think I live a sheltered life.  I don't remember reading or bearing that.  Last year I hit the sheets early.  Yes he did a good job.  Happy New Year




You too Murph!


----------



## loboloco

Currently Active Users: 157 (36 members and 121 guests)


----------



## loboloco

Why the hell have I been fed grapes for New Years?  Must be a Latino thing.


----------



## loboloco

Actually, grapes taste pretty good washed down with Wild Turkey.  I'm a gobbling fool and feel like strutting tonite!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Happy New Year from the East Coast!


 




Happy New Year  JackieBlue


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Why the hell have I been fed grapes for New Years?  Must be a Latino thing.



I think grapes represent luck for the New Year.


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> I'll be shooting something.
> The neighbours already have...
> 
> 
> Here I go......................................
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Happy New year, PG


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Happy New Year  JackieBlue



You too SD!


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I think grapes represent luck for the New Year.


so would 4 or 5 million dollars, but nobody handed me that.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I think grapes represent luck for the New Year.


 

Hows that ?


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> so would 4 or 5 million dollars, but nobody handed me that.




Well since you're gobbling up all those grapes, the millions might be soon to follow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy New Year, lovers and other strangers lol


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> Currently Active Users: 158 (37 members and 121 guests)






HNY to you also young lady  and thanks now I know where to look.   Learn something every day... for sure on here!!!!! Oh a fine looking pic also..If ya got it be PROUD!!!!   hope you have a great year, with all your wishes granted...that you deserve


----------



## Lithium

loboloco said:


> Hey Lith, Happy New Year to my special girl.


 


Thanks lobo... u know how to make a girl feel special


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well since you're gobbling up all those grapes, the millions might be soon to follow.


 

I am thingin something else


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I am thingin something else



Please tell.


----------



## Lithium

snow dog said:


> rusty's doing his best work


 
yeah no kiddin


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> HNY to you also young lady  and thanks now I know where to look.   Learn something every day... for sure on here!!!!! Oh a fine looking pic also..If ya got it be PROUD!!!!   hope you have a great year, with all your wishes granted...that you deserve


Same to you Jerry.


----------



## snow dog

Lithium said:


> yeah no kiddin


 

thanks Lith, Its nice to hear from you,,, stop by more often


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Please tell.


 



POOP


----------



## ki0ho

Lithium said:


> Thanks lobo... u know how to make a girl feel special




Lith, years ago I went home with a load on and passed out like that,,  When I woke up mom and the girls had used lip stick all over me head to toe!! along with permanate marker.!!!!!  so enjoy!!! Its all in good fun!!
  And a very happy new year to ya


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> POOP



And what might you be drinking tonight?


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> And what might you be drinking tonight?


_prolly_ some crazy shit...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> And what might you be drinking tonight?


 


JD and 7


I made it big so you could see it


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> Same to you Jerry.




If I get what I deserve Im thinking Im going to be in deep dodo.....Mom just said  YER RIGHT!!


----------



## snow dog

pirate_girl said:


> _prolly_ some crazy shit...


 

guess


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> JD and 7
> 
> 
> I made it big so you could see it



You just like playing with FONTS.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> You just like playing with FONTS.


 

With both hands


----------



## snow dog

JB and PG


I am Done,, For tonight

Thanks to you both

I did not want to pull a rusty


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy 2011!

This party is over for me.
I'll call it a day now as far as this thread is concerned.
Dog needs to go potty, got some chips and salsa waiting.
Other threads to be looked at.


----------



## Trakternut

I stopped in for a few minutes. I'm off to bed as 5 am comes early.

Just wanted to wish everybody here at FF a Happy New Year and all the best to each and every one of you.


----------



## loboloco

Goodnight ya'll. I'll hang a little longer then I'll haul ashes to bed.


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm still here if anyone wants to keep hanging!


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks all for a great evening!!  OH RUSTY!!!!  where are you??


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I'm still here if anyone wants to keep hanging!


I don't know about all these wimpouts, me and the Turkey are still hanging.


----------



## ki0ho

The kids cant take it!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> I don't know about all these wimpouts, me and the Turkey are still hanging.



I know!  Cool!  I'm with you.

So when I see your user name I think of this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak"]YouTube        - Los Lonely Boys - Heaven[/ame]

Or this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqRi_hC2qWI"]YouTube        - Poco - Heart of the Night[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Jb. I am sure you answered this elsewhere, but what do you do for a living?
I'm just too damn buzzed to look for the answer.


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> The kids cant take it!!!!



YAY, you're still here too!


----------



## Erik

Happy New Year all -- I have to go rescue the dogs from all the fireworks now...


----------



## loboloco

Erik said:


> Happy New Year all -- I have to go rescue the dogs from all the fireworks now...


Mine ran under my legs and refused to get more than a foot from me.  One hell of a watchdog!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Jb. I am sure you answered this elsewhere, but what do you do for a living?
> I'm just too damn buzzed to look for the answer.



I don't know if I ever said on here what I do.  But anyway, before kids I was a Customer Service Supervisor for a major health insurance company.  It was a very demanding job and lots of travel.   When I had my kids, I wanted to stay home with them.  We could afford for me to do that.  So I worked at home for a few years for the same company.  Then they were bought out.  Since then I've worked in a couple of different doctor's offices and now I am actually working in a spa, very close to home and doing their billing and insurance.  I like it because I make decent money and am still able to be here with the kids when I need to.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Mine ran under my legs and refused to get more than a foot from me.  One hell of a watchdog!!!



Mine stinks and needs a bath.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I know!  Cool!  I'm with you.
> 
> So when I see your user name I think of this:
> 
> YouTube        - Los Lonely Boys - Heaven
> 
> Or this:
> 
> YouTube        - Poco - Heart of the Night




Closer to the second one, maybe.  Of course, for some reason, your pic made me think of 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCEH6hpI-Y"]YouTube        - Moon River Frank Sinatra[/ame]
the heartbreaker line seemed appropriate somehow.
Or, of course, Lady Godiva.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I don't know if I ever said on here what I do.  But anyway, before kids I was a Customer Service Supervisor for a major health insurance company.  It was a very demanding job and lots of travel.   When I had my kids, I wanted to stay home with them.  We could afford for me to do that.  So I worked at home for a few years for the same company.  Then they were bought out.  Since then I've worked in a couple of different doctor's offices and now I am actually working in a spa, very close to home and doing their billing and insurance.  I like it because I make decent money and am still able to be here with the kids when I need to.


Coool.  I do a little farming, a little transport work, a little bit of woodwork.  Design Methane producers and Hydrogen farms.  Used to be a soldier, used to be a trucker, now I'm just an old fart killing time.


----------



## Erik

I opened the back door and about got trampled on their way in.
was actually surprised the old one hadn't gone over the fence already...


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Closer to the second one, maybe.  Of course, for some reason, your pic made me think of
> YouTube        - Moon River Frank Sinatra
> the heartbreaker line seemed appropriate somehow.
> Or, of course, Lady Godiva.



I absolutely love Frank Sinatra!  My Dad was a big fan so I hold his songs close to my heart.  These are a few of my favorites.  Oh and thanks for the compliment.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ZGKALMMuc"]YouTube        - Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight Original[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSwJlv0Bljg"]YouTube        - Summer Wind - Frank Sinatra[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FmuzqkQfxg"]YouTube        - Frank Sinatra - Fly Me to The Moon[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Coool.  I do a little farming, a little transport work, a little bit of woodwork.  Design Methane producers and Hydrogen farms.  Used to be a soldier, used to be a trucker, now I'm just an old fart killing time.




So you're a Jack of all trades!


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> So you're a Jack of all trades!


And a master of none.  But I get by.  old soldier, just waiting to fade away.
How old are your babies?  Mine are 30 and 28, with my youngest g-baby less than 6 months.


----------



## Erik

well, folks - I've been informed it's time to turn off the computer and come to bed.
best wishes to all in the new year!


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> And a master of none.  But I get by.  old soldier, just waiting to fade away.
> How old are your babies?  Mine are 30 and 28, with my youngest g-baby less than 6 months.



Daughter 16 and son 11.  Very good kids.


----------



## ki0ho

JB saw your request....Think I did it right   Axcepted  but Im not sure what it did.  I was off on another thread.  Jerry


----------



## JackieBlue

Erik said:


> well, folks - I've been informed it's time to turn off the computer and come to bed.
> best wishes to all in the new year!



Where's my whip?!!

Good night and Happy New Year!


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> JB saw your request....Think I did it right   Axcepted  but Im not sure what it did.  I was off on another thread.  Jerry



LOL you're cute.  You just have to check the box and then I think update changes.


----------



## loboloco

Love them for all they are worth.  Soon they will be gone into the larger world.

This is the song I think of as my own:  One Tin soldier, heartbroke, riding away from a useless, and lost battle.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY"]YouTube        - One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Erik said:


> well, folks - I've been informed it's time to turn off the computer and come to bed.
> best wishes to all in the new year!


Happy New Year Erik. Tell SWMBO the same.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Happy New Year Erik. *Tell SWMBO the same.*



Is that another member here too?


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Is that another member here too?


Nope. "She Who Must Be Obeyed".  Also, known as 'the significant other', the wife, 'la loba caliente', etc....


----------



## loboloco

Jb. I'm almost drunk enough to get maudlin, and start telling war stories.  don't know if I should hang on or log out.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Jb. I'm almost drunk enough to get maudlin, and start telling war stories.  don't know if I should hang on or log out.



I don't mind war stories.  But it's up to you.


----------



## ki0ho

SHMBO, Just taped me on the sholder also, she sure gets around......  Good night all and a very happy new year......  Jerry


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> SHMBO, Just taped me on the sholder also, she sure gets around......  Good night all and a very happy new year......  Jerry



Good night Jerry.  Happy New Year!


----------



## loboloco

ki0ho said:


> SHMBO, Just taped me on the sholder also, she sure gets around......  Good night all and a very happy new year......  Jerry


Happy New year Jerry.


----------



## fubar

9:45 here...what happened to the party animals, Galvanized and Rusty?


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I don't mind war stories.  But it's up to you.


My war stories are real ones unfortunately.


----------



## loboloco

fubar said:


> 9:45 here...what happened to the party animals, Galvanized and Rusty?


You're left with a JB, a pretty young lady, and an old wolf with no good sense.


----------



## fubar

Well, they are in for some crap tomorrow then


----------



## fubar

Gonna crack open a fresh bottle of JD, and head out on the lake to shoot off some fireworks,  back in a flash.....


----------



## JackieBlue

fubar said:


> 9:45 here...what happened to the party animals, Galvanized and Rusty?



Well Galvi has an excuse.  He was way ahead of us.  But Rusty just pooped out.



loboloco said:


> My war stories are real ones unfortunately.



Oh, I'm sorry.  But don't be maudlin.  You're with the "newbie with the dirty mind".


----------



## loboloco

I remember a New years eve night, out in the wilds of Afghanistan.  We were there training Muj, and providing 'technical assistance'.  About 2330 Incoming rounds lit the night, and then Commie choppers opened up on our positions.  shit got thick and heavy, and several of the Muj bought the farm.  One of the most amazing things though was the Muj on a Chopper hunt.
These crazy assholes were going after some of the most heavily armored Helicopters in the world with freaking bicycle chains.  The Muj would slip up the hillsides and wait for the choppers to begin a strafe, or suppression fire into the bottoms of the hills, then toss bicycle chains or steel cables weighted on each end into the rotors.
Gotta say, all the burning choppers made one hellova new years display.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Well Galvi has an excuse.  He was way ahead of us.  But Rusty just pooped out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.  But don't be maudlin.  You're with the "newbie with the dirty mind".


Sugar, your mind may be slightly tainted, but I doubt it's really dirty.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Sugar, your mind may be slightly tainted, but I doubt it's really dirty.




OK, tainted then.


----------



## SShepherd

happy newyear


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> OK, tainted then.


As long as you have no idea what to do with a weed eater, peach preserves, and a live chicken, your mind isn't dirty.  If you do, you're a really sick individual.


----------



## loboloco

SShepherd said:


> happy newyear


And Happy New Year to you.  What time in your area now? 0207 here


----------



## SShepherd

2:08


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> happy newyear



Yay someone else showed up!  I have to say I'm very disappointed in this party.  Hardly anyone showed up and the ones that did went to bed at 12:01.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> As long as you have no idea what to do with a weed eater, peach preserves, and a live chicken, your mind isn't dirty.  If you do, you're a really sick individual.



Nope, no idea.


----------



## SShepherd

ok, the parties here

start posting pics!!

BTW, I'm the forum ogre/bully/nut/meenie Mr.doodiehead-poopie pants

nice to meet you


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Nope, no idea.


well, you could probably make a good guess for the peach preserves


----------



## SShepherd

put em on toast?


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> well, you could probably make a good guess for the peach preserves




*I'm playing dumb again.*  Nope, no idea.


----------



## loboloco

SShepherd said:


> ok, the parties here
> 
> start posting pics!!
> 
> BTW, I'm the forum ogre/bully/nut/meenie Mr.doodiehead-poopie pants
> 
> nice to meet you


Nope, JB, he's really a nice guy, just kind of opinionated, and possibly, herniated.


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> ok, the parties here
> 
> start posting pics!!
> 
> BTW, I'm the forum ogre/bully/nut/meenie Mr.doodiehead-poopie pants
> 
> nice to meet you



Nice to meet you SS.  You can see my mug shot in my profile.  But that's all you'll be getting in the way of pictures from me.


----------



## SShepherd

loboloco said:


> Nope, JB, he's really a nice guy, just kind of opinionated, and possibly, herniated.


 
no, no hernia...thought I had one but it was just a strain, I was scared for a while


----------



## loboloco

OMG, I'm the only person awake in the house.  May have to set off some firecrackers to get some crap going around here.  Wimps.


----------



## SShepherd

loboloco said:


> OMG, I'm the only person awake in the house. May have to set off some firecrackers to get some crap going around here. Wimps.


 

OOOohhhh, I have some 3" morter shells !


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> OMG, I'm the only person awake in the house.  May have to set off some firecrackers to get some crap going around here.  Wimps.



But they may tap you on the shoulder and tell you to get to bed.


----------



## loboloco

Gotta go, gunshots and screaming. Bad shit coming down. Have to call the law.  Later.


----------



## tsaw

WWH what a partynite!!! Happy New YEAR!!!


----------



## SShepherd

loboloco said:


> Gotta go, gunshots and screaming. Bad shit coming down. Have to call the law. Later.


 

ROTFL

that fits exactly with the voice of Peter Griffin from family guy.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Gotta go, gunshots and screaming. Bad shit coming down. Have to call the law.  Later.



Wow!



tsaw said:


> WWH what a partynite!!! Happy New YEAR!!!



YAY you're here!!


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> WWH what a partynite!!! Happy New YEAR!!!


 
back at ya


----------



## tsaw

I drank myself sober .. ever dothat?


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> I drank myself sober .. ever dothat?


 yup..sucks


----------



## JackieBlue

tsaw said:


> I drank myself sober .. ever dothat?



Yeah, that kinda sucks.  I'm still buzzing.  Where did you go?


----------



## tsaw

Daughter came back home.. YEA!


----------



## SShepherd

start drinkin alotta water, so your pain in the morning/afternoon will be less


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> Daughter came back home.. YEA!


 
from?


----------



## SShepherd

hello?


----------



## tsaw

That is good advice SShep!! I've avoided lots of hangovers w/ water. Get up in the middle of the night and guzzule 2 glasses of gresh gold water from 60 ft bekow the grounf


----------



## JackieBlue

So does most everyone here have a snow cat?  Cause I don't.  Should I go out and get one?  The site is forums forums so I didn't think it really had a theme.  But then it's obvious that that is the theme.


----------



## tsaw

Oh - there is another thread called bad boyfriend that tells. that she got into a mess and learned the  hard way LOL!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> hello?



I would have answered you but you weren't talking to me.


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> Oh - there is another thread called bad boyfriend that tells. that she got into a mess and learned the hard way LOL!!!


 oh shit......


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> So does most everyone here have a snow cat? Cause I don't. Should I go out and get one? The site is forums forums so I didn't think it really had a theme. But then it's obvious that that is the theme.


 
no snocat here. but they look cool


----------



## tsaw

JackieBlue said:


> So does most everyone here have a snow cat?  Cause I don't.  Should I go out and get one?  The site is forums forums so I didn't think it really had a theme.  But then it's obvious that that is the theme.



NO!!! the FF was a spinoff from snowcats somethiong. Now it's for that and EVERYTHING else!


----------



## JackieBlue

tsaw said:


> NO!!! the FF was a spinoff from snowcats somethiong. Now it's for that and EVERYTHING else!



OK good.  Cause I'd need a ladder to get into one of those.


----------



## tsaw

I must admit I never heard of a snow cat before, I thought it was aa kitty cat with snow shoes on. But I do think that they are cool. (not the cats) but the machines


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> OK good. Cause I'd need a ladder to get into one of those.


 
so..yer a little wee person?

tell us about you !


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> so..yer a little wee person?
> 
> tell us about you !



Yes, I'm only 5'2".


----------



## tsaw

It's gonna be a good year 22011.. I look forward to it!


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> Yes, I'm only 5'2".


 and?

family?

hobbies?


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> and?
> 
> family?
> 
> hobbies?



Yeah, I said a little a couple pages back.  2 kids, girl 16 and boy 11.  Hobbies...hmm, I love to read, watch movies, I love the beach even in the winter.  Lots of stuff really.


----------



## tsaw

Currently Active Users: 116 (10 members and 106 guests)

LOL!!!


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> It's gonna be a good year 22011.. I look forward to it!


i dunno about 22011, but 2011 will be interesting


I learned how to use the ignore function


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> i dunno about 22011, but 2011 will be interesting
> 
> 
> I learned how to use the ignore function



And who might you be ignoring?


----------



## tsaw

tsaw, mak2+, fubar+, JackieBlue+, BRGTold, Cletis, barj

thats all folks


----------



## SShepherd

how many are viewing this thread?


----------



## JackieBlue

tsaw said:


> tsaw, mak2+, fubar+, JackieBlue+, BRGTold, Cletis, barj
> 
> thats all folks



The cool ones!


----------



## SShepherd

i see fubar readin it


----------



## tsaw

That's who is here yea. SSep r u invisable?


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> That's who is here yea. SSep r u invisable?


 lol

yup, I'm a ninja


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> lol
> 
> yup, I'm a ninja




You're invisible and you use ignore....hmmmm.


----------



## tsaw

Invisable ninja!


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> You're invisible and you use ignore....hmmmm.


 ya, I just started lookin around in the functions and thought I'd try a few out


----------



## SShepherd

jackie, where you from?


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw. what part of wisconsin? what kind of tech ?


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> jackie, where you from?



Woodbridge, New Jersey


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> Woodbridge, New Jersey


 I have a friend in pomptonplains

Joisey ! GTL


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK, after 31 pages of this shit, I'm here.  You guys are having a better time than I have and I've been to 3 parties tonight.  It's a miracle that I can still type.  I won't be able to add anything coherent to the conversation but at least I've logged in.  Carry on.  I'll try to keep up but I can't promise anything.


----------



## tsaw

SShepherd said:


> tsaw. what part of wisconsin? what kind of tech ?



Hayward Wi Engine tech.


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> I have a friend in pomptonplains
> 
> Joisey ! GTL



That's NW from me.  

GTL!  Do I look like GTL.  You're stereotyping!  LOL


----------



## JackieBlue

EastTexFrank said:


> OK, after 31 pages of this shit, I'm here.  You guys are having a better time than I have and I've been to 3 parties tonight.  It's a miracle that I can still type.  I won't be able to add anything coherent to the conversation but at least I've logged in.  Carry on.  I'll try to keep up but I can't promise anything.



Happy New Year Frank!


----------



## SShepherd

EastTexFrank said:


> OK, after 31 pages of this shit, I'm here. You guys are having a better time than I have and I've been to 3 parties tonight. It's a miracle that I can still type. I won't be able to add anything coherent to the conversation but at least I've logged in. Carry on. I'll try to keep up but I can't promise anything.


 
LOL, sorry, I'm sober and drank about 2 pitchers of iced tea at the party. I'm wound up like a 5yr old with ADD after drinkin a redbull


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> That's NW from me.
> 
> GTL! Do I look like GTL. You're stereotyping! LOL


 
ROTFL

yup, I do the same with him. He's a firefighter up there


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> Hayward Wi Engine tech.


 
I've been to elkhart lake, thats about it


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> ROTFL
> 
> yup, I do the same with him. He's a firefighter up there



Do you think he has a Jersey accent?  Cause I think I talk right and the rest of the country sounds weird.


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> Do you think he has a Jersey accent? Cause I think I talk right and the rest of the country sounds weird.


 yup, plus he's italian.....go figure


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> yup, plus he's italian.....go figure



So am I!


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> So am I!


 
No Way ? whats the chance of dat ?


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> No Way ? whats the chance of dat ?






I have some Irish in me too.


----------



## JackieBlue

Well everyone (those of you that lasted at this late hour), my bed is calling me.  It was great getting to know you and I hope to do more of that in the future.  Good night, sleep tight and Happy New Year.


----------



## tsaw

Night JB.. I'm seeing zzz myself


----------



## Doc

tsaw said:


> Night JB.. I'm seeing zzz myself


uuuu that sounds kinky.


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> uuuu that sounds kinky.


 
Still up, Doc, or down and back up again?


----------



## tsaw

jpr62902 said:


> Still up, Doc, or down and back up again?



lol I still can do that after about 30 minutes of recharge time


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I am back and awake long before Rusty!


----------



## Doc

jpr62902 said:


> Still up, Doc, or down and back up again?


I was still up ... I crashed about the time you asked.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What a mess in here!  

What's that smell?  

TSAW and Rusty get up and get cleaning!


----------



## fubar

whooooo eeeyyy
It does STINK in here!!! Magic marker, wonder what they were doing with that?
Somebodys clothes over by the couch....Blue jeans, ratty shirt, under clothes, blood, teeth, helmet..............
sure glad I wasn't one of the first to try to weenie out and leave early!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> whooooo eeeyyy
> It does STINK in here!!! Magic marker, wonder what they were doing with that?
> Somebodys clothes over by the couch....Blue jeans, ratty shirt, under clothes, blood, teeth, helmet..............
> sure glad I wasn't one of the first to try to weenie out and leave early!!!!!!!!


 


what happened ?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yay someone else showed up! I have to say I'm very disappointed in this party. Hardly anyone showed up and the ones that did went to bed at 12:01.


 

well, where were you sister, during the hours running up to, aw hell it don't matter


----------



## fubar

Well, of course, I don't really know, but I suspect...........

Galvi, living somewhere beyond the left coast, felt that he could/should leave the party early....Rusty didn't like that, and Galvi only had a magic marker to defend himself with.....







judging by this photo that Galvi posted......


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> Well, of course, I don't really know, but I suspect...........
> 
> Galvi, living somewhere beyond the left coast, felt that he could/should leave the party early....Rusty didn't like that, and Galvi only had a magic marker to defend himself with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judging by this photo that Galvi posted......


 


Is this second go round for you ?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well everyone (those of you that lasted at this late hour), my bed is calling me. It was great getting to know you and I hope to do more of that in the future. Good night, sleep tight and Happy New Year.


 
Hey sleepy head,, where are you Party Animal


----------



## loboloco

ok, update time.  seems one of my neighbors got pissed at his girlfriends mother and shot her in the buttocks.  Fortunately, the first load was bird shot and the second missed.
His butt is sitting in the jailhouse.  His girlfriend busted a cop in the eye and she's sitting in jail.  The mom went to the hospital, got her butt plucked, and as soon as she's released, her butt is going to jail.
Weird shit around here last night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey all!!!  Hope you all had fun last night.  From what I'm told, I had a great time.  Though the facts and reports are still coming in as I type....


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a blast, and didn't even get blasted lol


----------



## SShepherd

loboloco said:


> ok, update time. seems one of my neighbors got pissed at his girlfriends mother and shot her in the buttocks. Fortunately, the first load was bird shot and the second missed.
> His butt is sitting in the jailhouse. His girlfriend busted a cop in the eye and she's sitting in jail. The mom went to the hospital, got her butt plucked, and as soon as she's released, her butt is going to jail.
> Weird shit around here last night.


 
holy shit !! bad neighborhood??


----------



## snow dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> Hey all!!! Hope you all had fun last night. From what I'm told, I had a great time. Though the facts and reports are still coming in as I type....


 

You were sure WILD here, too bad no pictures turned out


----------



## loboloco

SShepherd said:


> holy shit !! bad neighborhood??


Actually, pretty quiet most of the time.  Not sure what set off the fireworks, but it had to be pretty bad.  Fella is pretty quiet and easy going.  Girlfriend is a flake, but nice.  Didn't know the mother.


----------



## mak2

I had a great time at a great party.  Humm I could have sworn I posted words to that effect at about 0330 this morning.  Maybe I forgot to hit send or something.  I did not get very drunk.  By the way it was 57 degrees where I was at last night at midnight.  Weird.


----------



## fubar

Well, this must be another one for the archives.......sigh.


Now we get to spend countless days writing the wrong date on all our checks.


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> I had a blast, and didn't even get blasted lol



ahhhhhhhh.....OKeeeee and the two words that have kept me out of trouble for years..............Yes Dear


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Hey sleepy head,, where are you Party Animal



I had a very busy and nice day yesterday.  I was out from early in the morning till late at night.  I didn't ever sign on to my computer.  



loboloco said:


> ok, update time.  seems one of my neighbors got pissed at his girlfriends mother and shot her in the buttocks.  Fortunately, the first load was bird shot and the second missed.
> His butt is sitting in the jailhouse.  His girlfriend busted a cop in the eye and she's sitting in jail.  The mom went to the hospital, got her butt plucked, and as soon as she's released, her butt is going to jail.
> Weird shit around here last night.



That's crazy!



fubar said:


> Well, this must be another one for the archives.......sigh.
> 
> 
> *Now we get to spend countless days writing the wrong date on all our checks.*



Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## fuzznutz

damn looks like everybody had an interesting new years. i had to make several phone calls to figure out what happened that night along with figuring out where i was when i woke up sat morn turns out i went home with a ramdom girl from the bar neither of us remembers anything although i woke up with cotton mouth and a major hangover. story from my friends is that after something like 10 jack and cokes i was plastered and so were they according to the bar tab 150 bucks and i never bought a drink for anyone other than me  and the chick i went home with. however the rest of the night is a blank and saturday was spent still drunk when i woke up to praying to the porcelin and sleeping off the massive headache. but from what i'm told i had a good night


----------



## Doc

fuzznutz said:


> damn looks like everybody had an interesting new years.* i had to make several phone calls to figure out what happened that night along with figuring out where i was when i woke up sat morn* turns out i went home with a ramdom girl from the bar neither of us remembers anything although i woke up with cotton mouth and a major hangover. story from my friends is that after something like 10 jack and cokes i was plastered and so were they according to the bar tab 150 bucks and i never bought a drink for anyone other than me  and the chick i went home with. however the rest of the night is a blank and saturday was spent still drunk when i woke up to praying to the porcelin and sleeping off the massive headache. but from what i'm told i had a good night



I haven't had a night like that for years, thank goodness.  I hate when folks have to remind me of all the stew-pid crap that I did and didn't remember.  Usually it was funny, and embarrassing.  And all to often someone is around with a camera to freeze that moment in time ...... oh yeah, those were the days.  I thank Gawd they didn't have digital cameras back then.


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> I haven't had a night like that for years, thank goodness.  I hate when folks have to remind me of all the stew-pid crap that I did and didn't remember.  Usually it was funny, and embarrassing.  And all to often someone is around with a camera to freeze that moment in time ...... oh yeah, those were the days.  I thank Gawd they didn't have digital cameras back then.



Yeah, those days (nights) are behind me too.  And I don't miss them at all.  But I still do like to catch a buzz now and then.


----------



## snow dog

Doc said:


> I haven't had a night like that for years, thank goodness. I hate when folks have to remind me of all the stew-pid crap that I did and didn't remember. Usually it was funny, and embarrassing. And all to often someone is around with a camera to freeze that moment in time ...... oh yeah, those were the days. I thank Gawd they didn't have digital cameras back then.


 



Just think, 362 days till another NY Party. Some of us will start planning now   ( Rusty this is a hint ) we want next years thread to be Bigger.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Just think, 362 days till another NY Party. Some of us will start planning now   ( Rusty this is a hint ) we want next years thread to be Bigger.



Maybe someone else should plan it instead of Rusty.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Maybe someone else should plan it instead of Rusty.



Rusty is pretty good at starting stuff.  When it comes to finishing that is another story.    If I remember correctly he was the first to go.


----------



## fuzznutz

Doc said:


> I haven't had a night like that for years, thank goodness.  I hate when folks have to remind me of all the stew-pid crap that I did and didn't remember.  Usually it was funny, and embarrassing.  And all to often someone is around with a camera to freeze that moment in time ...... oh yeah, those were the days.  I thank Gawd they didn't have digital cameras back then.




yeah some days its great being young and dumb but waking up the morning after nights like i had is getting to be more of a pain in the ass everytime lucky for me i havn't seen or heard of any embarrassing pics yet but time will tell


----------

